# Kiddings since the 15 till today



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

5 does kidded so far 5 bucks and 4 does, 6 more does to kid on this round










Bubbles- doe










Hornswoggle - Traditional- buck
Georgia- Paint - Doe










Jack - Traditional - buck
Jill - Solid Red - Doe


















Two boys unamed as of yet










These two were born just a bit ago not named buck and doe.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats the all look nice.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

awww Congrats on all the beautiful additions!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What an explosion of cute little "chunky butts"  
I don't know what I love to see more...those adorable faces with the long ears or those cute little chunky butts! Congrats on healthy deliveries!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Awe how cute, congrats


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the solid red ones!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute....congrats....... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

